# Getting new wheels and tires today!!!



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

It's finally time for new tires after 79k on my tired (no pun intended) old. F 710s. Thought what the heck my as well upgrade wheels too. Going to a 17" from my 1lt 16". Having Sears do it since I got a payment plan with their card. Here's the wheels and tires I'm going with.













ICW banshee wheel with 225/50R17 Continental ContiPro tires
And yes will post pics of before and after soon.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Before







After


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Looks awesome! I like those a lot.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks.
We have problems here though. **** wheels are scratched from tire machine and balancers. Mother F RRR!
So much for an awesome review to these guys.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Maybe Jon will know what to do.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

They'll have to replace the wheels. They should've used the plastic foot for the machine.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Yeah was trying to keep a positive attitude with them and watch their work. The problem today with these alloys is you look at them the wrong way and they scratch.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Still, I've never scratched a wheel while mounting them and balancing them. Just need to be careful


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Back on lift now trying to rub out scratches. Probably wasting both of ours time.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Look at what technicians Sears hire. Found this posted on window while waiting for them to rectify their F up on my new wheels.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Yeah. That's a joke that went around on social media. Didn't realize some cool cat manager would actually print it


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Posted right next to hiring sign


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks good like the upgrade!


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Wish we had that sign. Our manager has to tell customers that same stuff individually. Lol


----------



## Jschevy13 (Mar 16, 2016)

Those rims look good. Whered u get them from? I've been racking my brain trying to find decent rims that don't break the bank with this stupid bolt pattern.

Sent from my Z958 using Tapatalk


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I got them from Sears but highly suggest you find them elsewhere. Im still working on getting new undamaged wheels from them. Ive seen them from $100-$150 a wheel. I did sears for the interest free program. I saw them on Amazon I think for the best price.


----------

